# Schwinn dx year?



## Hastings (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello, long time reader, first time poster. First of all thank you! The amount of information on this site is outstanding! I’m just trying to nail down what year this dx is?  Ive learned here that it’s post war and pre ‘52 as well as “h” could have been used in ‘51 or ‘45/6? Bike has black out ND rear hub/bracket. Serial is H15086. Just trying to gain some knowledge on it. Picked it up a couple weeks ago. Didn’t do much to it but cleaned up the bearings/paint really good and put on new tires. Grips and some hardware that was laying around also added. P/o thought it came from the bell aircraft plant in Buffalo. It had a giant beat-up wald basket in it. Thanks


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 27, 2021)

1946 most likely. I'm saying this because of the tapered kick stand, although I have seen some 1947 models with the tapered kick stand. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 27, 2021)

Super Beautiful!!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 27, 2021)

Real nice bike ...


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2021)

I can only assume it's a 1945-46. But I'm really thinking 1945 thanks to your great picture of the bottom bracket welds. Early style Balloon electro-forged BB shell from what I'm learning. No casting date on the crank?


----------



## Hastings (Feb 27, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I can only assume it's a 1945-46. But I'm really thinking 1945 thanks to your great picture of the bottom bracket welds. Early style Balloon electro-forged BB shell from what I'm learning. No casting date on the crank?



Thank you I appreciate your input. Here’s what’s on the casting.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 27, 2021)

Well darn. That is a part number so no backup as far as the year it may have been built. Like I said, I'm studying the progression of the electro-forging that actually started with the 1940 New Worlds and then progressed with more components being EF thru the war time production. See how close the welds are on your chain stay to BB shell? Here is a 1946 built bike where the actual weld joints are further out from the BB shell. I believe your frame was built before 1946 and the EF of the tube joints to the BB varied slightly thru these years. Schwinn produce 90,000+ bikes in 1945 so yours very well could be one of them with the first full on electro-forged BB shell.


----------



## Hastings (Mar 1, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Well darn. That is a part number so no backup as far as the year it may have been built. Like I said, I'm studying the progression of the electro-forging that actually started with the 1940 New Worlds and then progressed with more components being EF thru the war time production. See how close the welds are on your chain stay to BB shell? Here is a 1946 built bike where the actual weld joints are further out from the BB shell. I believe your frame was built before 1946 and the EF of the tube joints to the BB varied slightly thru these years. Schwinn produce 90,000+ bikes in 1945 so yours very well could be one of them with the first full on electro-forged BB shell.
> 
> View attachment 1364978



Thanks I appreciate the information. That bike came up on the FBM pretty cheap, I saw it within 5mins then drove an hour+ pretty late at night in the snow to get it. Up-hill both ways lol. So it’s pretty common model but extremely rare year 1945 if I understand correctly. 
Do you know what the correct grips would be? Coke bottle?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Thanks I appreciate the information. That bike came up on the FBM pretty cheap, I saw it within 5mins then drove an hour+ pretty late at night in the snow to get it. Up-hill both ways lol. So it’s pretty common model but extremely rare year 1945 if I understand correctly.
> Do you know what the correct grips would be? Coke bottle?




The Schwinn script ovals. A little worn, it's the first close up I came across.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 19, 2021)

Hi! Could this bike possibly be a 1945? It has thin rear drop outs, small font vin number that’s X87643


----------



## Oilit (May 19, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Hi! Could this bike possibly be a 1945? It has thin rear drop outs, small font vin number that’s X87643
> 
> View attachment 1414899
> 
> ...



That's the first "X" serial number I've seen, but it definitely looks post-war. "X" is not in the serial number lists, but I have a New World with a "U" serial, and it's not in the list either. If you clean off around where the chain stays are welded to the bottom bracket, @GTs58 has been studying how the "electroforging" process developed, and he's noted that some of the early post-war bikes have the EF joints very close to the bottom bracket shell (the 6th picture in the first post in this thread), so that might give you a clue.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 19, 2021)

Oilit said:


> That's the first "X" serial number I've seen, but it definitely looks post-war. "X" is not in the serial number lists, but I have a New World with a "U" serial, and it's not in the list either. If you clean off around where the chain stays are welded to the bottom bracket, @GTs58 has been studying how the "electroforging" process developed, and he's noted that some of the early post-war bikes have the EF joints very close to the bottom bracket shell (the 6th picture in the first post in this thread), so that might give you a clue.



Here’s a better shot


----------



## REC (May 19, 2021)

This is the 7th one of these that comes up in the range of numbers beginning with X that I have listed on my spreadsheet, however, this one has more photos showing the points that would indicate it is another one of the mis-stamps from early post war. The characteristics of the frame lead me to say '46 is correct for the year. Nice old bike for certain. Others thoughts?
REC


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 19, 2021)

REC said:


> This is the 7th one of these that comes up in the range of numbers beginning with X that I have listed on my spreadsheet, however, this one has more photos showing the points that would indicate it is another one of the mis-stamps from early post war. The characteristics of the frame lead me to say '46 is correct for the year. Nice old bike for certain. Others thoughts?
> REC



Will you please post your spread sheet?


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 19, 2021)

What characteristics would make it a 45?


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Here’s a better shot
> 
> View attachment 1414990





Those are the cleanest EF chain stay joints I've ever seen! The 1946 joints are some of the ugliest I've seen and quite a few look questionable as far as being a good weld. From what I've seen, I'd say that's a real early piece (45-46?) that someone spent some time cleaning up. I can't tell where the actual joint is it's so clean. Almost looks filet brazed.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 20, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Those are the cleanest EF chain stay joints I've ever seen! The 1946 joints are some of the ugliest I've seen and quite a few look questionable as far as being a good weld. From what I've seen, I'd say that's a real early piece (45-46?) that someone spent some time cleaning up. I can't tell where the actual joint is it's so clean. Almost looks filet brazed.



I agree with them possibly being brazed. I haven’t had a chance to dig into this bike yet but I do believe that it’s wearing the original paint on the frame. It was definitely pieced together at some point in it’s life. 
 I am doing another 46 that’s a world imperial and the chain stays are not nearly as clean looking.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 20, 2021)

So I pulled the crank out of the X bike today and here’s what I found. Crank looks to be marked 38 and prewar bearings?


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2021)

@Porkchop  What is the first stamping on this one? Looks like the serial is 006613 with some kind of over stamping on the first 0. Might even pass as a G maybe? And the right chain stay looks like it's EF almost directly to the BB shell!  :eek:  What tells you this one is a 1946? Both your frames are pretty interesting specimens.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 21, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> @Porkchop  What is the first stamping on this one? Looks like the serial is 006613 with some kind of over stamping on the first 0. Might even pass as a G maybe? And the right chain stay looks like it's EF almost directly to the BB shell!  :eek:  What tells you this one is a 1946? Both your frames are pretty interesting specimens.
> 
> View attachment 1415708
> 
> View attachment 1415709



Good morning! The frame number is C06613. This bike has a tapered kick stand, thin rear drop outs, and it’s still wearing it’s world imperial decal. The information that I’ve found says that the world imperial was a regional 1946 only bike.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 21, 2021)

I wanted to give credit were credit is due! I bought my 1946 world imperial from sj biker and I owe him a huge thank you for it! Really appreciate it buddy! He’s also the man I bought my phantom frame from again....Thank You! There’s also another caber who has been a tremendous help and inspiration in getting these projects together! His name is Jesus! He’s supplied so many bits and pieces and information and has also become a very good friend! Couldn’t have done it with out him! Thank you and appreciate your time,help, and most of all your friendship Jesus! 
 The X frame belongs to Jesus! REC said that he believes the X frame bikes to be miss stamped but after taking the cranks out of this bike I must kindly disagree. The crank looks to have never been removed from this bike and looks to have a 38 date code as well as prewar bearings in it. I really feel like this is a 45 now that was assembled with parts that were left over from before the war! The fenders, wheels, kick stand, seat and post are NOT original but I believe every thing else is.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (May 21, 2021)

I wanted to give credit were credit is due! I bought my 1946 world imperial from sj biker and I owe him a huge thank you for it! Really appreciate it buddy! He’s also the man I bought my phantom frame from again....Thank You! There’s also another caber who has been a tremendous help and inspiration in getting these projects together! His name is Jesus! He’s supplied so many bits and pieces and information and has also become a very good friend! Couldn’t have done it with out him! Thank you and appreciate your time,help, and most of all your friendship Jesus!
 The X frame belongs to Jesus! REC said that he believes the X frame bikes to be miss stamped but after taking the cranks out of this bike I must kindly disagree. The crank looks to have never been removed from this bike and looks to have a 38 date code as well as prewar bearings in it. I really feel like this is a 45 now that was assembled with parts that were left over from before the war! The fenders, wheels, kick stand, seat and post are NOT original but I believe every thing else is. What are your thoughts and I’ll be happy to take more pictures for you! Thank you for your input!


----------



## Hastings (Jan 6, 2023)

Had my 1945 back in this morning. Black darts new tubes correct grips upgraded the rolled stem.


----------

